# Government Shuts Down Somalia Radio Station- News24



## LequteMan (Oct 26, 2013)

Security forces shut down one of Somalia's most respected independent radio stations on Saturday in Mogadishu, accusing it of illegally occupying a government building, witnesses and police said.

Armed officers cordoned off the building located near the Somali capital's airport and arrested journalists inside in a raid that comes four days after the interior ministry ordered Radio Shabelle to leave the premises.

The interior ministry claims the building, which Radio Shabelle has used for four years, is government property.


News24: http://www.news24.com/Africa/News/Government-shuts-down-Somalia-radio-station-20131026


----------

